
Lessons learned from open source communities - draegtun
https://medium.com/@audrey.tang/lessons-i-ve-learned-32f5d8107e34#.1j69w4al1
======
mahouse
As a troll, I must say "Troll Hugging" is indeed very real--if someone does
that to you, be sure to reassert the trolling statements until they respond to
them, even if negatively.

